# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Who do you think is the sexiest male in the dales

## angelblue

I think matthew he is gorgeous and i like carl as well   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I dont really like any of them but id probably say Rob

----------


## steven123

i think matthew is good looking

----------


## Rach33

Matthew King is my new God he is gorgeous ruthless arrogant self centred LOADED and well he's just sex on legs he's my new obsession I watch Emmerdale cos he's in it and he makes it all worth while but he needs someone bitchier and more ruthless than Louise as his partner in crime and NOT sadie eugh don't like her

----------


## Babe14

Matthew he is dark, mysterious, dangerous and you never know whether or not he is being strainght with you. And oh that bulging chest, he can hold that against me any day he likes.  Matt Healy was on  GMTV Yesterday and he is really quiet in real life. Still just as gorgeous though.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

karl or cain

----------


## SoapWatcher

Cain?? How can you love him? He looks like he takes a bath once a year!

----------


## Babe14

> karl or cain


It's amazing how many women fancy him, I did and still do but Matt is my fav.  I think it's his bad boy image, I just love bad  or naughty boys.  I don't think that Cain is good looking but there is just something about him..

----------


## Rach33

I like Cain too but Matt's my big fave I like the power the money with Cain I think it's the danger the oh I don't know I guess the unexpected

----------


## Babe14

Yeah defo  Matt he is just sex in the making, not forgetting the charm he has and yes the fact that he is loaded. Matt and Cain are both dangerous but in a slightly different way.  Matt is cunning and you never know what he will do or if he is for real, Cain you know what he will do..belt you! It's the Bad/naughty boy syndrome with me.  All my favs in soaps etc are either bad or naughty or have this streak in them.

----------


## Rach33

God me too I love all bad boys I love Matt in the way he does things and how nothing not even his own family will get in his way but he is loyal at the same time like when he helped Carl cover up Paul's death and Cain he has a differnet edge a sort of danger and violence in him that makes him sexy

----------


## Babe14

When the chips are down Matt will always be there for his family, especially his dad Tom.  I love it when we see a bit of softness on his face, when Tom gets hurt or upset it is reflected in Matt's face. Cain on the other hand, tends to lash out at his family, but he does have a soft side which is brought out by Debbie. 

JBL I have noticed that you and I have the same taste when it comes to the "soap dishes" :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

I know scary isn't it 

I love Matt's loyalty to his dad like with Jimmy and Charity it's so sweet and you can see why the Dingles threw Cain out he's uncontrollable and that sort of makes him sexy too the not knowing

----------


## kazzie

Matt

----------


## Jemma

Carl   :Wub:

----------


## true.moon

matt he is gorgous  :Wub:

----------


## stacyefc

i say carl

----------


## phils little sister

scott and carl  :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

Scott... definitely  :Wub:

----------


## SarahWakefield

carl

----------


## samantha nixon

i think matthew he is gorgeous

----------


## luna_lovegood

I used to prefer Scott but then he shaved his head so I went off him.  :Nono:  

Then I couldn't decide between the kings sons......Jimmy (big nose as I refer to him ) was never in the running though, 

I'm still not sure about Matthew I can see why people like him, the dark mysterious persona is attractive.   :Thumbsup:  
I was stuck between Max and Carl, but eventually I decided max looked to much like a pretty boy wheras Carl has that cheeky rogue-ish school boy look to him.
Last nights episode when he was in the pub with Chas and she thought he was taking the mick out of her........his smile!   :Wub:   *Faints*

----------

